# Newbie!!



## UTAmg2010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright sorry to be that guy but ive been saltwater fishing all my life an have always loved the old rod an reel with some live bait or a lucky lure of mine but after going with a friend of mine to broken bow in Oklahoma he showed me how to fly fish an we caught tons of feeesh.. Brown trout, rainbow trout , small mouths etc. but anyways I got the itch for fly fishing.. Any suggestions on a starter combo for saltwater used for the bays an sometimes in the surf when the waters green? Thanks fellas


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Newbie*

For bay & flats fishing, I would choose a 7 or 8 weight, with matching reel and floating saltwater line. Unlimited budget? Winston, Sage, Orvis - all have premium rods with a lifetime warranty, and a Tibor reel would be a nice combo. Limited budget? Temple Fork has great rods for the $$$, and Redington makes a composite reel that's inexpensive and reliable. SA Redfish line is a good place to start. For the surf (jacks, bull reds, tarpon?) you might want a heavier outfit, maybe a 10 weight. Good luck, Brett


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Check Fishing Tackle Unliimited. They offer a ready to fis, 4 piece, 5 wt and 8 wt combo for about $150.00.

Also, if you get a chance, next Tuesday, August 28 at the Bayland Community Center, the Texas FlyFishers are holding their annual Mini Expo. This would be a great place to get casting instruction as well as tips on saltwater flyfishing in general. Admission is free. The address is 6400 Bissonnet Street, Houston, Texas

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool River knows his stuff. TFO is a very well-made rod, with the best warranty in the industry (full replacement if broken). Go to a fly shop that will let you cast them and get the one you like.

Cheapest get 'er done combo I would recommend for Redfish (get a 4 piece): 

TFO Professional 8 wt 4pc, with RIO or Scientific Angler weight-forward saltwater line. This is a Medium/Fast smooth casting rod that is great for a beginner or someone like me that likes a smooth cast. This rod is very accurate.

I thinks the Lamson Guru reel is the best choice for the money as well.

TFO TiCrX 7 wt 4pc would be another choice. This is a Very fast rod that requires a faster casting motion. It also has a protective coating on it to prevent hook knicks which ups the price a little. Some people like to over-line this rod (put 8wt on a 7wt rod) which helps improve the accuracy of a fast rod, but reduces distance. Putting the line the rod is designed for on will always give you the best distance. This rod has a thicker base and has more fighting power then the professional.

There are lots of good choices out there though... I actually started with a 9 wt which I still like to use on Redfish. A 9 wt would be a better offshore/inshore combo rod. Get all the free casting instruction you can get.. it helps!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

spend a little money to get a decent rod .StiffKiff has a good buy further down the thread .Sage RPLX-i 7WT for 225 would be a great rod.plus his rods have good mojo....


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

TFO 7 weight with a lamson or allen reel.


----------



## UTAmg2010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey thanks fellas I'm thinking about the Lamson guru but not sure about the 1.5 or 2.0 etc????any suggesstions


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

UTAmg2010 said:


> Hey thanks fellas I'm thinking about the Lamson guru but not sure about the 1.5 or 2.0 etc????any suggesstions


Not for salt, at least go with the Velocity. In the salt, you never know what you are going to hook. I've been fishing for reds with an 8wt and caught a big jack. I'd go with the size 3, which is perfect for 6 - 9 weight rods. I have a few Velocities and several Litespeeds and have landed many big fish with them, including jacks, bones and permit. The drag has always held up well and has a low start up friction (essential for fish that run like a lightning bolt).

For rods, I recommend taking a casting lesson and then trying out the budget rods, like Ross and TFO. Your casting stroke is going to change over time, so get a rod that fits your stroke right now to learn and grow with. Don't get a "fast" rod because it seems they are better. Fast rods love line speed, which means an efficient casting stroke, including a double haul. It takes time to get to that point, so don't go drop a lot of money or buy the wrong action.


----------

